# Dow drops 350+, plus 530 today, oil drops to $40 a barrel



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Ask yourself, why is gas so high? During the winter, $40 a barrel gas was at $2 a gallon in California.

I don't need bull shit excuses. Winter blend / summer blend. That's all marketing horse shit.

Someone needs to investigate. They are screwing over the public. This is price fixing and they owe us a refund.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

It's called the Futures Commodity Market.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

the future shows a slowing economy so bring down the price of gas.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

The normal trend for oil in late August is much higher. During winter last year, the barrel of oil was $40 and gas was approximately $2 a gallon here in California

The $40 a barrel in the summer months is very concerning because the trend for oil coming down in price is normally mid September.

Depending on the next few weeks California may see $2.00 a gallon gas soon. The rest of the country may drop to $1.50 a gallon as everyone knows how screwed up California is with all its extra taxes

Uber maybe profitable once gas hits a $1 a gallon.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

And in beautiful Chicago the gas is $3.50 per gallon. No typos.. $3.50


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Usually gasoline goes up around Labor Day, and again around the holidays, at least in my area.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> Usually gasoline goes up around Labor Day, and again around the holidays, at least in my area.


Very true. That's the trend. That's why we'll have to see how it lays out this year. $40 a barrel in August means it's dropping earlier than the norm.

We will also get an increase when they switch from summer blend to winter blend. That's the way the hedge a little more out of us before the slow winter.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> And in beautiful Chicago the gas is $3.50 per gallon. No typos.. $3.50


Currently it is about $3.65 here. Very similar


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

$3.39/Houston. Although if one looks hard enough they can find cheaper.
<Edit:$2.39/Houston>


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

$2.25 regular cash in northern NJ


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

$2.40/gal cash,87 octane, Laurel MD


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Looks like I'm moving to jersey to uber


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> And in beautiful Chicago the gas is $3.50 per gallon. No typos.. $3.50


Wow $3.45 where I'm at in Cali.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

This from a friend who is in oil biz. 
That should answer ur question


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

$2.36 Costco gas Frederick Maryland.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> The normal trend for oil in late August is much higher. During winter last year, the barrel of oil was $40 and gas was approximately $2 a gallon here in California
> 
> The $40 a barrel in the summer months is very concerning because the trend for oil coming down in price is normally mid September.
> 
> ...


If Chinas economy keeps self destructing, oil will drop even more.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

as Toi points out... we in Kalifornia pay more because tree huggers run the state... we would take a three legged spotted toad over a new modern nuclear power plant.

and the oil companies have record profits quarter after quarter.... you KNOW they are paying to play!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> And in beautiful Chicago the gas is $3.50 per gallon. No typos.. $3.50


^^^
Las Vegas average is currently $3.24, but all I seem to see are the high prices if you scroll down the page.

http://www.vegasgasprices.com/


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

toi said:


> View attachment 12024
> 
> This from a friend who is in oil biz.
> That should answer ur question


^^^
And Governor Moonbeam isn't helping matters.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> Currently it is about $3.65 here. Very similar


Same in San Diego....


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

I read an article about a year ago that stated that it has been proven through testing that adding nano-particles of Platinum to gasoline could reduce pollution from the tailpipe about 60% from what it is now. 
The particles would be so small that they would never fall out of solution, but just float around in the gas forever. 
Watch California go for it.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

That's what I paid after $0.40 off a gallon with my grocery store fuel points


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Mr. T said:


> View attachment 12032
> That's what I paid after $0.40 off a gallon with my grocery store fuel points


Lucky you. Out here the most they give us is .20 a gallon for the grocery store points.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> Lucky you. Out here the most they give us is .20 a gallon for the grocery store points.


It's "up to $1" but you have to spend $1,000 on groceries to do that.

Part of the reason gas is so expensive there is because your taxes are absurd.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

There are still refinery's offline. 

The price of oil has more to do with OPEC not wanting to give up market share to shale oil producers here.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Mr. T said:


> It's "up to $1" but you have to spend $1,000 on groceries to do that.
> 
> Part of the reason gas is so expensive there is because your taxes are absurd.


We get .10 off for every $100 we spend. But you can only use two rewards at a time and only up to 25 gallons. Which isn't an issue as my car only holds about 13 gallons on a fill up.

Ralph's is partnered with shell.

Vons/Safeway/pavilions is partnered with chevron


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Showa50 said:


> There are still refinery's offline.
> 
> The price of oil has more to do with OPEC not wanting to give up market share to shale oil producers here.


I have a guy that I drive every week. He owns land in North Dakota that they are taking the shale. He said opec thinks they are running at a loss at $40 a barrel because of the cost to extract it. He said they are wrong. He said there is so much shale they could drain the oil in the Middle East and still be frackin the Shale. He says they are fighting an uphill battle and don't know the true costs.

Also there is a huge deposit of shale in Monterey, CA. So far the tree huggers won't let them touch it he says if gas goes to $5 a gallon they will let them take it.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> We get .10 off for every $100 we spend. But you can only use two rewards at a time and only up to 25 gallons. Which isn't an issue as my car only holds about 13 gallons on a fill up.
> 
> Ralph's is partnered with shell.
> 
> Vons/Safeway/pavilions is partnered with chevron


Ralph's Is Kroger right? That's what the chain is here. And it's 10 cents every hundred dollars but you can "keep" them up to a full dollar, max I hit is 40 cents. And Frys is partnered with circle k/shell which I think is the same company


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

toi said:


> View attachment 12024
> 
> This from a friend who is in oil biz.
> That should answer ur question


There are only problems with refineries because it helps their bottom line. Then they use the partisan divide over climate change. If you are one side you over react. If you are on the other side you over react.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> I have a guy that I drive every week. He owns land in North Dakota that they are taking the shale. He said opec thinks they are running at a loss at $40 a barrel because of the cost to extract it. He said they are wrong. He said there is so much shale they could drain the oil in the Middle East and still be frackin the Shale. He says they are fighting an uphill battle and don't know the true costs.
> 
> Also there is a huge deposit of shale in Monterey, CA. So far the tree huggers won't let them touch it he says if gas goes to $5 a gallon they will let them take it.


Why not use everybody elses carbon before we tap the last of ours. Anwar? It will be worth more next century than it is now for the already obscenely wealthy. We always hear drill baby drill! Yeah so they can ship it over seas. Too much natural gas? We have to ship LPG over seas? When has your electricity bill gone down due to the surplus. Erecting super terminals to export coal to increase green house gasses over seas? When has your electrical bill gone down due to the surplus?


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> as Toi points out... we in Kalifornia pay more because tree huggers run the state... we would take a three legged spotted toad over a new modern nuclear power plant.
> 
> and the oil companies have record profits quarter after quarter.... you KNOW they are paying to play!


I find the use of spelling California with a K offensive. And mostly used by ignorant red state gun owners on over moderated gun forums. YMMV Spouting off about living in a free state,where often the alcohol restrictions are archaic and they lock folks up for smoking pot. Like the red state folks are known to say, if you don't love it leave it.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

The entire economy is a mess and had been since 2008. It's about to get ugly, get ready.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> I find the use of spelling California with a K offensive. And mostly used by ignorant red state gun owners on over moderated gun forums. YMMV Spouting off about living in a free state,where often the alcohol restrictions are archaic and they lock folks up for smoking pot. Like the red state folks are known to say, if you don't love it leave it.


"WAAAAA IM OFFENDED, HILLARY HOLD ME TILL BETTER"


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> The entire economy is a mess and had been since 2008. It's about to get ugly, get ready.


^^^
The Wall Street analysts along with reading the chatter through the Spiders think something really nasty is gonna happen beginning the middle of Sept.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Mr. T said:


> Ralph's Is Kroger right? That's what the chain is here. And it's 10 cents every hundred dollars but you can "keep" them up to a full dollar, max I hit is 40 cents. And Frys is partnered with circle k/shell which I think is the same company


Yep. Ralph's is Kroger 
I didn't realize she'll and circle k are in bed with each other good to know.

She'll is the gasoline of choice for BMW. At least that's what the commercial I saw said


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> The Wall Street analysts along with reading the chatter through the Spiders think something really nasty is gonna happen beginning the middle of Sept.


If it's a repeat of when the U.S. Market collapsed. Get your liquid ready to buy into the market

The trend is to buy into the market between the 2nd and 3rd week of October. That is normally the biggest dip of the year

When the funds pull their gains and losses and get ready to reallocate for the next year


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Why not use everybody elses carbon before we tap the last of ours. Anwar? It will be worth more next century than it is now for the already obscenely wealthy. We always hear drill baby drill! Yeah so they can ship it over seas. Too much natural gas? We have to ship LPG over seas? When has your electricity bill gone down due to the surplus. Erecting super terminals to export coal to increase green house gasses over seas? When has your electrical bill gone down due to the surplus?


That's the plan. Make sure we run out last.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> Yep. Ralph's is Kroger
> I didn't realize she'll and circle k are in bed with each other good to know.
> 
> She'll is the gasoline of choice for BMW. At least that's what the commercial I saw said


In Arizona there's a lot that are "shell gas" and a circle k convenience store. And both take Frys points are good at both


----------



## Annapolis Ghostrider (Aug 21, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> The Wall Street analysts along with reading the chatter through the Spiders think something really nasty is gonna happen beginning the middle of Sept.


Ah....no. Even if we are in the midst of a correction, the market doesn't drop a lot more than it has. Good buying opportunity if you have the acumen for this kind of thing. Or buy gold or something...oof


----------



## Annapolis Ghostrider (Aug 21, 2015)

Historically October isn't a bad month at all, September is BY FAR the worst month for the stock market since 1928. HTH.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

Optimus Uber said:


> Ask yourself, why is gas so high? During the winter, $40 a barrel gas was at $2 a gallon in California.
> 
> I don't need bull shit excuses. Winter blend / summer blend. That's all marketing horse shit.
> 
> Someone needs to investigate. They are screwing over the public. This is price fixing and they owe us a refund.


the gas stations are now using this new innovation called "surge pricing" .. didn't you see the 2x sign above the sign


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> The normal trend for oil in late August is much higher. During winter last year, the barrel of oil was $40 and gas was approximately $2 a gallon here in California
> 
> The $40 a barrel in the summer months is very concerning because the trend for oil coming down in price is normally mid September.
> 
> ...


You can bet your ass if uber finds an excuse to drop their rates, they'll use it.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Mr. T said:


> "WAAAAA IM OFFENDED, HILLARY HOLD ME TILL BETTER"


Yes, I understand, sarcasm is best left for those with intellect.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> The Wall Street analysts along with reading the chatter through the Spiders think something really nasty is gonna happen beginning the middle of Sept.


China is on the brink of imploding.

In my opinion, Big money is very nervous right now.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Time to change title to drops 350 plus 530 today.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Gas is at $3.55 today.... Down .10 a gallon.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

observer said:


> China is on the brink of imploding.
> 
> In my opinion, Big money is very nervous right now.


What happened to us during the housing bubble is now happening to them.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Soooo, who's buying stocks on Monday? Apple crashed 6% today.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> What happened to us during the housing bubble is now happening to them.


Karma...


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

Sacramento averaging about $2.80 for regular. Monday on Wall St is going to be very interesting. Media is calling it a 'correction'...right......And, right, at $40 a barrel, gas should be at least 50 cents or better cheaper. Wait for the profit reports from the major gas companies.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> Soooo, who's buying stocks on Monday? Apple crashed 6% today.


Don't buy stock until the 3rd week of October. That's when funds cash out. They will reallocate starting in November. Buy into the drop in October


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

It's not the market that's moving up, down, sideways, it's the value of a dollar.
Same goes for gas, gold, milk, bread, giving birth. It's not the prices that move.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> If it's a repeat of when the U.S. Market collapsed. Get your liquid ready to buy into the market
> 
> The trend is to buy into the market between the 2nd and 3rd week of October. That is normally the biggest dip of the year
> 
> When the funds pull their gains and losses and get ready to reallocate for the next year


^^^
Sorry, but my mom started buying Boeing and American Airlines in 1955 and now I'm stuck with it.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Annapolis Ghostrider said:


> Ah....no. Even if we are in the midst of a correction, the market doesn't drop a lot more than it has. Good buying opportunity if you have the acumen for this kind of thing. Or buy gold or something...oof


^^^
I wasn't talking about stock prices or the market in general.... a lot of other things affect the market as far as the world situation is concerned. 
And "correction" is such a misnomer as far as what has happened to the market over the last week. 
A correction is just that.... a correction to the market when there is a bubble as with the so-called dot com bubble where companies were selling at astronomical prices as to earnings when there were no earnings whatsoever. Or the real estate bubble where they were allowing people to buy homes that they couldn't possibly afford and 17 trillion Dollars worth of real estate were dumped into foreclosure. 
There is nothing "wrong" with the current market. 
This weeks' trading disaster was due primarily to the devaluation of the Yuan along with other emerging country currency valuations did the same in self defense of their own markets in the world.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> I wasn't talking about stock prices or the market in general.... a lot of other things affect the market as far as the world situation is concerned.
> And "correction" is such a misnomer as far as what has happened to the market over the last week.
> A correction is just that.... a correction to the market when there is a bubble as with the so-called dot com bubble where companies were selling at astronomical prices as to earnings when there were no earnings whatsoever. Or the real estate bubble where they were allowing people to buy homes that they couldn't possibly afford and 17 trillion Dollars worth of real estate were dumped into foreclosure.
> ...


This "correction" stock traders are talking about is like when the real estate agents kept trying to spin the real estate crash in 2008.

Hoping that people would start buying again.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

observer said:


> This "correction" stock traders are talking about is like when the real estate agents kept trying to spin the real estate crash in 2008.
> 
> Hoping that people would start buying again.


The real estate agents were not trying to "spin". They were in EXTREME denial. Of course when folks started buying it was the smart money and hedge funds, foreign investors, not the common folk who were still too frightened. Common folks did not start buying again until the prices had gone back up 20% or more. Well here in SoCal anyway.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> I wasn't talking about stock prices or the market in general.... a lot of other things affect the market as far as the world situation is concerned.
> And "correction" is such a misnomer as far as what has happened to the market over the last week.
> A correction is just that.... a correction to the market when there is a bubble as with the so-called dot com bubble where companies were selling at astronomical prices as to earnings when there were no earnings whatsoever. Or the real estate bubble where they were allowing people to buy homes that they couldn't possibly afford and 17 trillion Dollars worth of real estate were dumped into foreclosure.
> ...


I don't think China's an emerging market any more. They're not only a few decades from overtaking the US as the world's largest economy.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

riChElwAy said:


> the gas stations are now using this new innovation called "surge pricing" .. didn't you see the 2x sign above the sign


I have seen stations actually change prices depending on time of day. The Vons by the Traffic Circle in Long Beach has done this.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> The real estate agents were not trying to "spin". They were in EXTREME denial. Of course when folks started buying it was the smart money and hedge funds, foreign investors, not the common folk who were still too frightened. Common folks did not start buying again until the prices had gone back up 20% or more. Well here in SoCal anyway.


I sold a house in April 2008, I bought it in 2005, sold it for 4X what I paid. I just had this gut feeling it was time to get out of that property.

When I spoke to the real estate agent, her demeanor confirmed my feelings, so not all were in denial. But, I'm sure there were a lot of people caught by surprise.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

observer said:


> I sold a house in April 2008, I bought it in 2005, sold it for 4X what I paid. I just had this gut feeling it was time to get out of that property.
> 
> When I spoke to the real estate agent, her demeanor confirmed my feelings, so not all were in denial. But, I'm sure there were a lot of people caught by surprise.


Not so much of a surprise but a slow realization that this was real. Stay alive until 08 was the mantra in 07. Survive until 9 in 08. Went on for a few years. 
Plenty of real estate agents were as greedy as everybody else And suffered like everybody else. . It was always crazy to see foreclosures and short sales owned by agents. Me, I have a personal motto, never sell a piece of California property unless you have to. YMMV We went all in, saved our home and 2 rentals. But there was a heavy price to pay. Driving for UBER today.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I don't think China's an emerging market any more. They're not only a few decades from overtaking the US as the world's largest economy.


I think one day, the China we now know, will cease to exist. Much like the Soviet Union.

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-...reight-rates-asia-europe-crash-60-three-weeks

Their economy will tank and there will be lots of hungry, unhappy people.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Not so much of a surprise but a slow realization that this was real. Stay alive until 08 was the mantra in 07. Survive until 9 in 08. Went on for a few years.
> Plenty of real estate agents were as greedy as everybody else And suffered like everybody else. . It was always crazy to see foreclosures and short sales owned by agents. Me, I have a personal motto, never sell a piece of California property unless you have to. YMMV We went all in, saved our home and 2 rentals. But there was a heavy price to pay. Driving for UBER today.


Sometimes, it pays to not get too attached, I sold that house for a little over 400K. One year later it was worth 200K. Now, seven years later it is up to 300K.

Not only did I keep an extra 100K, I also saved the difference between the mortgage payment and what it would have rented for, a difference of approximately 42K over the seven years.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

observer said:


> I think one day, the China we now know, will cease to exist. Much like the Soviet Union.
> 
> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-...reight-rates-asia-europe-crash-60-three-weeks
> 
> Their economy will tank and there will be lots of hungry, unhappy people.


Maybe communism won't last in China, like it didn't in the Soviet Union, but communism was the strongest identifying link between them - the two countries have totally different histories.

Soviet Union - Russia forced the Soviet Republics to become part of the Union and then did not allow them to secede. Unification was based more on modern politics than culture, so it was always going to be fragile.

China - kingdoms/regions united under dynasties (on and off) for centuries - there isn't the sense of desire for independence in ethnolinguistic regions which blew the USSR apart.

As far as economics go, there are still huge numbers of impoverished and hungry in China. The current slowdown is just an economic cycle. No economy will carry on growing indefinitely, especially not at China's recent rates.

There's probably a global economic slowdown coming. It'll bottom out and then growth will increase again, same as always.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Futures down over 600 points this morning, yikes....


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I don't think China's an emerging market any more. They're not only a few decades from overtaking the US as the world's largest economy.


^^^
Never said it was... you misinterpreted.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

observer said:


> Time to change title to drops 350 plus 530 today.


Might be time for another title change today. It was a good morning out of the gate.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Oil below $40, hit $37.75 today. Wait for the end of day sell off. Starting to gain speed. Soon margin calls will happen with 15 minutes left in the day. Watch the sell off start about 12:45 PST.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Might be time for another title change today. It was a good morning out of the gate.


Yupp,



Optimus Uber said:


> Oil below $40, hit $37.75 today. Wait for the end of day sell off. Starting to gain speed. Soon margin calls will happen with 15 minutes left in the day. Watch the sell off start about 12:45 PST.


Been a roller coaster today.

Prices for oil will probably keep dropping which should help Joe Sixpack and in turn stimulate the local economies as we are able to keep a few more dollars in our pockets to spend here.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Oil may drop to 20 dllrs a barrel.

http://www.businessinsider.com/gold...es-plunging-to-20-per-barrel-2015-9?r=UK&IR=T

Of course, we'll still have a "shortage" in Socal and pay 3.00 a gallon.


----------

